# Radeon 1950 pro drivers



## mump (Jan 13, 2008)

my video card keeps crashing in the middle of games , i tried instaling the new drivers , but it gives me an error saying there is already a version of this installed. does that mean i have uninstall my catalyst control
???? pls help i justwant to play some games


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well if you already have the newest version of the video drivers installed, your problem may not be because of them. Have you checked the temps of your PC? Various programs can do that for you, but speedfan is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I would also look at the PSU. We need complete Specs of your rig to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mump (Jan 13, 2008)

ok well i got a intel duel core 6300 , 2gb ram 550 power supply and a radeon 1950 pro. so wat ur saying is it might bad that i always leave my pc on ????


----------



## Rian159357 (May 24, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I can get a little way into the game, but if I try to turn to fast the screen locks up, then goes black and I get a little blue box that says Frequency out of range.

I have the same video card as mentioned above, an AMD Athlon 64 processor and about 1.5 Gigs of RAM.



Halp.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mump,
No, I am not saying it is bad to leave the PC on 24/7. I have 5 that run 24/7. What I am saying is that a power supply may also cause this issue.
The first thing I would check is the Temps as Elf suggested. A PC that is running HOT will cause your problem. Please run Speed fan and post the temps. A link to speed fan is under my signature.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Rain159357,
Your issue may be similar as Mump. I would also run speed fan and see if you are overheating. This may also apply:
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;315614.
Beyond this you should start your own thread as mump may have a different issue and combining threads can cause problems.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

